# Micro Rotor Movements



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I love micro rotor movements.









I'll show you mine if you show me yours.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Oh...go on then























I







them as well.

Movement from my Hamilton Thin-o-matic.







Why don't I ever wear it?









I don't expect you'll get many more pics of these micro rotors posted Roy.


















Cheers

Paul


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

How does such a small rotor generate enough torque to fully wind? Or is it just down to low gearing? If it is down to low gearing, then how easy is it to keep them wound up?
























All these questions.....


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I never actually worn one George but it is down to the gearing.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)




----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

Probably the fact that they are not very popular to make should answer your question. The Aristo Harley micro-rotor won some prizes for reliability and timekeeping in 2002 or 2003 (or maybe it was 2004







?) so you could check this one. Sure thing the old UGs are most beautiful.


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

Fork me Griff, what it THAT?


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Golay Spierer


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

Thank you, the face doesn't work for me but the movement is beautiful.


----------



## Paul (Mar 2, 2003)

Hi all,

@Griff, what a superb looking movement. Can it be worn back to front?









Paul D


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

Naffin' heck Griff - that is nice. Is it yours?


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Alas no


----------



## abraxas (Oct 21, 2003)

Griff said:


> Alas no
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank god for that.







I was just about to say: What a wonderful watch. Both sides.

john


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Certainly is nice.


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

That is a gorgeous movement. Bluing is a little off on some of the screws - Roy would have done better!


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2005)

My Hamilton Intra-Matic

30 jewels, thinnest watch I own.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Nalu said:


> That is a gorgeous movement. Bluing is a little off on some of the screws - Roy would have done better!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And with the engraving too!


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2005)

Roy said:


> I love micro rotor movements.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Roy

Your Bulova movement looks very similar to my Hamilton is it the same Buren movement?

Here's the front of mine.

Very clean design with cross hairs and inlaid silver indices, lets see yours.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Yes it is the same movement.


----------



## 036 (Feb 27, 2003)

Mine:










The rotor appears much deeper than a normal rotor, to give mass presumably.

Si


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2005)

Same movement as mine Simon.


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2005)

Silver Hawk said:


> I don't expect you'll get many more pics of these micro rotors posted Roy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Three including yours Hawkey.


----------



## gran99 (Apr 21, 2005)

Hi there!

This is my very first post here!

Hello very nice to meet you









I like these microrotors too







i am wondering how many contemporary companies in Europe ad Asia produce microrotors?

I know that the inexpensive Caliber AR2538 Harley has a micro rotor

http://home.pipeline.com/~shootzw/aristo/aristo.htm

The movement here first came out in 2002









http://www.brugger.de/uhrwerke/ar_2538.html

Regards

gran


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2005)

Hello Gran Nice to see you.









All watch collectors should have at least one micro rotor.









Thanks for the links although those Rondas and Harleys are not a patch on the Burens or UG's IMO.


----------



## gran99 (Apr 21, 2005)

neil said:


> Hello Gran Nice to see you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree neil!

I must get myself one









The Rondas are cheap as I said but who else is producing micro-rotors that can be put in a reasonably affordable new watch?

Why are these rotor not popular any more when they give a much better view of the movement are they not winding well enough or is there too much wear and tear with these little weights?

Regards

gran


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2005)

I've no idea if there are any issues with micro rotors, all of the ones I have owned have been fine.


----------



## Xantiagib (Apr 22, 2005)

Here's mine.... (or one like it I darent open mine up)


----------



## gran99 (Apr 21, 2005)

Xantiagib said:


> Here's mine.... (or one like it I darent open mine up)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Does not look like a microrotor to me







Xantiagib!

Regards

gran


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

I think it's a case of speedreading.









Zeno makes a microrotor watch but don't know what calibre.


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2005)

gran99 said:


> Xantiagib said:
> 
> 
> > Here's mine.... (or one like it I darent open mine up)
> ...


Of course its a micro rotor.









The calibre 12 was a chrono module built over a micro rotor base to become the first auto chronograph.


----------



## Xantiagib (Apr 22, 2005)

Yeah what Neil said....









just that you need to remove the chrono module to see the microrotor movement similar to those shown here ...



neil said:


> gran99 said:
> 
> 
> > Xantiagib said:
> ...


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Well done, Xantiagib
















I bet you had most of us fooled







I certainly was









That makes the movement pretty darn interesting in my book.....I'd love to see the rotor underneath the chrono module.....









And thanks Neil for putting us right!

Cheers

Paul


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

Found this old thread while googling something

And it was nothing to do with "I'll show you mine if you show me yours" :lol:

So the Universal then.............


----------



## don natel (Mar 13, 2009)

Hoboy!!!! Just opened up my Hamilton and I got one, I got one!


----------



## don natel (Mar 13, 2009)

don natel said:


> Hoboy!!!! Just opened up my Hamilton and I got one, I got one!


----------

